# another Custom Finished: "The Pounder"



## mcbrat (Mar 21, 2019)

Special Order: "The Pounder"

Ti/Aluminum bronze. Empty host with no electronics weighs in at 1lb 3.3oz.! 
2x 26500 batteries, pushing a 3000k xp-l HI Lux-RC 371d driver. 
Deuce grip, and various Deuce themes with the rest of the machining. 
Size comparison shown with other known lights.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 21, 2019)

Impressive, and very fitting in that group of champions


----------



## nbp (Mar 21, 2019)

Holy smokes! I dunno what one would do with a light like that, but you did a heck of job making it. Nice work!


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 21, 2019)

nbp said:


> Holy smokes! I dunno what one would do with a light like that, but you did a heck of job making it. Nice work!



it's a house light. something to adorn your nightstand or a table by the front door. Walk your dog, and give an attacker a whack! 

I would not want to be hit in the head by a swing with this.....


----------



## TailoredEDC (Mar 21, 2019)

A piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 24, 2019)

TailoredEDC said:


> A piece of art :thumbsup:


Thanks.!


----------

